# 6.5 Creedmoor



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

For sale is a NEW Savage 11 6.5 Creedmoor. It has a heavy varmint 22 inch barrel with a 1-in-8 twist and comes with a Nikon 3-9x40 scope. $575 for the package. Located near Ogden.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

is the scope a monarch?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

No, it is the Buckmasters II. Below is the link for the scope:

http://www.nikonsportoptics.com/Nikon-Products/Riflescopes/BUCKMASTERS-II-3-9x40-BDC.html


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Price lowered to $525.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How many rounds through it?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Zero.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

$500


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Where at near Ogden I'm home tomorrow night and would love to pick this up.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

bass2muskie - PM sent.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gun is still for sale.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sold


----------

